# wifi range extender



## TarfHead (16 Oct 2012)

We have a upc cable modem. When you have connectivity, it works as it should. However, because the modem needs to be close to the point where the cable comes into the house, some locations in the house get bad or no coverage.

I am aware that there are such devices as wifi range extenders, but am unclear how they co-exist with the modem.

Does anyone here have such a device, in tandem with a upc cable modem ?
How does the extender connect to the modem (e.g. ethernet, wireless) ?
Does the extender have to be in a different location to the modem ?


----------



## huskerdu (16 Oct 2012)

I assume you mean that you have a UPC supplied cable modem with a wifi router built in. 

We have a UPC cable modem with no wifi, so we just bought a separate wifi router.   They are very easy to set up. 

it connects to the UPC cable modem via an ethernet connection, so needs to be beside it, or you need to route
the ethernet  to it. 

We have this one and never have a problem, in a 1950s house with solid block walls, even in the attic. 
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/NetGear-WGR614-v10-150Mbps-Wireless-Router-WGR614v10-/320990232787

However, I am sure others here can give more recommendations,


----------



## TarfHead (17 Oct 2012)

Thanks - yes, it is a upc supplied cable modem with wifi router built in.

I assume the extender has to be in a different location to the modem/router, or else it too would suffer the same issue as the original device  ?

Running an ethernet cable to a different location would be a problem. Hoping for a wireless solution.


----------



## JohnJay (17 Oct 2012)

I have used a Netgear WiFi extender in the past. They work, but not all that well. There is a serious loss of data speed for devices connected to the extender. It would be ok if you were just using it for browsing, but I dont think it would be great if you were doing heavy downloading. 

 I think it was this one http://www.netgear.com/home/products/wireless-range-extenders/WN3000RP.aspx#

Edit: it was very easy to set up. You just need to place this device in range of your current wireless and it creates a new WiFi zone around it


----------



## huskerdu (17 Oct 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Thanks - yes, it is a upc supplied cable modem with wifi router built in.
> 
> I assume the extender has to be in a different location to the modem/router, or else it too would suffer the same issue as the original device  ?
> 
> Running an ethernet cable to a different location would be a problem. Hoping for a wireless solution.



It should work, if the wifi router is better than the one built into the cable modem and has a better range.


----------



## Woodie (18 Oct 2012)

Powerline connectors to remote parts of the house can also be a solution.


----------



## Leo (18 Oct 2012)

Woodie said:


> Powerline connectors to remote parts of the house can also be a solution.


 
I was going to suggest the same. You can get powerline connectors now that offer both wireless and RJ45 connector at the remote end.


----------



## jetski (15 Dec 2012)

If you want to get your wireless extended the correct way, get yourself a second router and install it in the area you need to improve then set it to bridge mode and connect it to your original router with a cat5e cable. problem sorted


----------

